# ECS lightweight crank pulley



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey guys, ordered a lightweight pulley from ECS and Im just wonderin when I take the stock one off, do I need to buy all new bolts or can I reuse the old hardware? Also, I heard the crank pulley bolts require a 12mm triplesquare driver to remove them. Is this true?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: ECS lightweight crank pulley (tay272)*

I heard that it's a 10mm bit. I just went ahead and bought a set from 8mm-12mm. Figured i'll find a need for them somewhere on this car. As far as replacing the bolts, I have not heard that, i'm getting ready to do the install myself and was not planning on replacing them. 
Maybe someone can clarify for us?


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: ECS lightweight crank pulley (tay272)*

I think it was 10mm, but as stated above, you might as well buy a whole set of triple-square bits, as you're going to need them eventually if you want to do your own work. I reused the hardware from my old pulley, and 10k miles later, no problems. The bolts are not heavily torqued, and as far as I can tell, definitely reusable. But if you want to play it safe, you can get new bolts for next-to-free. http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...69703/


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: ECS lightweight crank pulley (edb4)*

Alright thanks for the info guys.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: ECS lightweight crank pulley (edb4)*

I'm trying to get it off now and i'm having trouble. I'm trying to take the bolts out but when i try to turn them the entire pulley is turning. I don't have air tools to take them out either.
Any pointers?


----------



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: ECS lightweight crank pulley (MKVJET08)*

Lock pin. 
http://buy.equipmentsolutions....95173

I didn't have air tools either, so I used the lock pin and it was easy.
Sometimes the dealer will have it, but none in my area did, so I ordered from that link


_Modified by mobitsfa at 3:44 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ECS lightweight crank pulley (mobitsfa)*

Are you serious? This sucks. No one in my area sold Triple Square bits so I had to call Snap On (more money spent on bits than on the pulley), and now I need to buy a locking pin? Anyone think of another way I can do this without spending almost $300 in tools required to put on a $130 part?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: ECS lightweight crank pulley (lessthanalex)*

If you google triple square socket set you can get a set for under 50 bucks. And what locking pin are you talking about?
http://www.handhelditems.com/d....html
There. Thats the same set I have. For cheaper too.


_Modified by vw93to85 at 12:26 PM 1-20-2010_


----------



## jamark0918 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: ECS lightweight crank pulley (tay272)*

i believe sears carries the full triple square set online for mid 60's. also you can reuse the old bolts, ive had my pulley on for about 1500 miles with the original bolts and its all good.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

After replace the stock for the ECS pulley, did you noticed a HP gain? What about "unbalance" or even charging battery problems?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I had a little trouble looking for the triple square tools myself, but i found a set at Pep Boys for 12 bucks. They're called 12 point bits, not triple squares (at Pep Boys at least). and rather then the locking pin, I wedged a screwdriver between the "spokes" on the pulley and the axel. Worked perfectly.
It's not a ridiculous gain in power but you do feel the motor rev up faster, and the sound of the motor seems to be a little louder when revving. Overall, I think it's worth 100 bucks.
As far as "unbalance" goes, afaik, our motors are internally balanced so swapping pulleys wouldn't affect that.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2631717
this should help out im pretty sure the ecs tuning pulley comes with the kit. this write up is for the neuspeed underdrive pulley but shows the removal of the stock one.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (KulturKampf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KulturKampf* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2631717
this should help out im pretty sure the ecs tuning pulley comes with the kit. this write up is for the neuspeed underdrive pulley but shows the removal of the stock one.

That's for the 2.0T pulley, it's a little different. It's really not too bad if you have the proper tools. All you need is a 10mm triplesquare or 12 point bit (whatever it's called) and something to keep the pulley from spinning (locking pin).
http://www.toolking.com/metric-12pt-bit-set
You just take the belt off via turning the pulley to the right of the crank pulley up and to the right to loosen the belt, unbolt pulley, install new, and put belt back on. I was just confused because i didnt have the proper tools and had to improvise with the screwdriver.
and BTW, the ECS pulley doesn't come with anything but the pulley.


_Modified by MKVJET08 at 9:41 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

MKVJET08
Thanks for the answer. It helps me to decide.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

the ecs pulley is stock diameter tho right?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (KulturKampf)*

Yes its just much lighter.


----------



## DMiller (May 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *KulturKampf* »_the ecs pulley is stock diameter tho right?

There are two:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...60033/
which is the same size
and
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...60691/
which is smaller. This one requires a different serpentine belt, which is included.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

Those holes are pretty small. Did it work okay doing that? As I've mentioned, I'd rather not have to go out and buy the locking pin as I spent over 200 on the VW triple square set from snap-on since no one in Canada seemed to carry them. Also, what if I bought an impact wrench to take them off, then return the bloody thing? Any Ideas? I feel like a noob as this thing should be so much easier to take off then it actually is.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (lessthanalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lessthanalex* »_I spent over 200 on the VW triple square set from snap-on since no one in Canada seemed to carry them. 

Return them immediately. That is ridiculous. Just order them from a website here. They're around $10 US and just get them shipped to you.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

crazy vw rip off there lol. i bought Mine for $2 at NAPA


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (blackhawk 76)*

Now will this pulley cause any effect in overheating issues in the long run? Or if i go in a long drive in high heat???
I understand it affects the AC not being as cold.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (08 VduB WaBBiT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 VduB WaBBiT* »_Now will this pulley cause any effect in overheating issues in the long run? Or if i go in a long drive in high heat???
I understand it affects the AC not being as cold.

How would it affect the A/C? The pulley is the same size as stock just lighter. 
It's not gonna cause an overheating problems either.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have the ECS pulley (same size as stock) on my car. It's a decent mod for $100.
Just take the car to a shop (even a VW dealership) and get them to do it. When I had it done, it took the tech less than 15 minutes.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

Okay, this is seriously ridiculous. Tried the screwdriver, it held in place, got bent to isht, but that's fine. Bolts wouldn't come off...Went to Canadian Tire, bought a 7.5A impact wrench, rated at 240 ft-lbs, these bolts won't even budge... My ONLY next option/thought is air tools....Anyone got any suggestions???
Thanks,
A Frustrated Alex


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i would say air tools is your best option...
i had the similar problem but i managed to get them off...either my head was gonna pop cuz i was trying so hard or the bolt was coming off... the bolt came off







use ur man strength


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ender619)*

Okay, guess it's more liquid wrench, brake cleaner and air tools hopefully FTW. Fingers crossed, should be able to get access this week or next....


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

if you can't fit an impact or air hammer in there, it ain't going to help. also, the big 3/4 - 1" 800ft/lb rattle guns are just going to break something. i wouldn't go bigger than 1/2" ~500ft/lb. a long piece of well pipe on the right place on the end of the right socket can do wonders too. the electric impact guns, while gaining in popularity, aren't exactly "good" yet.
i used the starter to turn it over with a breaker bar wedged against the ground. spun it right off but a very risky idea if you've no idea what you're doing. my version of an electric rattle gun!

I also had success with chaining the pulley to the subframe, using some bolts, washers, nuts, and heavy duty (medium size) tow chains. It absolutely won't move this way. I've also used longer battery hooks to lock the pulley against an engine mount. There are a ton of ways to skin a cat. You'll figure it out. Just be prepared to take it to the shop in the event you round off/out one of those bolts. Most likely it won't come to this though!
Good luck!

The larger rattle guns and especially air hammers can break bearings very easily. Be aware of this fact and know what you're banging on, other than the bolts you're removing. I broke a water pump this way once on a jeep wrangler, changing out the fan clutch. Air hammer seemed like a great idea at the time though!








Once you break this thing free it should just spin out by hand. Don't go overkill and break something by applying way more force than necessary to break the bolts free. Also, always replace stretch bolts. It isn't worth saving $15 to risk $1,000+ in damage! No matter how many people "get away" with it.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 1:29 PM 1-31-2010_


----------



## JettaBum82 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

be happy you bought the snap-on tripple square set, they a higher quality and if they break they are lifetime warranty. but the best thing about them is they are a better fit than the cheepo brand ones, i've gone through 3 sets of the crappy autozone ones and stripped the tips out of all of them. as for the pully bolts i used a pry-bar wedged in between the holes of the pulley, the motor, and the ground. then i used a breaker bar with a short piece of pipe on the end for extra leverage and broke them free that way. mine were really tough to get off as well, just be careful not to strip the bolts, but you got the snap-on bits so you should be good. good luck buddy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (JettaBum82)*

How are people having such a hard time with this? I had mine done in no time. I used a little 3/8 impact gun and zapped it off and on. 
Hardest part for me was driving the car up on a 2x4 so I could get the floor jack under it.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_How are people having such a hard time with this? I had mine done in no time. I used a little 3/8 impact gun and zapped it off and on. 
Hardest part for me was driving the car up on a 2x4 so I could get the floor jack under it.

no kidding... there is another pulley you can put the socket on to hold it in place. it was like the easiest install ever.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (BluMagic)*

I didn't have to hold anything in place. It pretty much fell off and on.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

oh really.... mine would turn.... i had to hold the tensioner iirc


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

Okay, I don't think you can find it unreasonable that some people are having "such a hard time with this install." As I've said, I've attempted this install three times, with my last attempt using a 1/2" impact....if that doesn't take the sucker off, that means I've gotta step it up to the 1/2" air impact. Every car is different. Mine's just more of a pain in the arse it seems.


----------



## drivera717 (Apr 4, 2010)

Those of you who have put on these pulleys, what differences have you noticed?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (drivera717)*

More than anything for me, it was the revs. Rev hang decreases greatly. You can definitely feel the extra pull. I'm running the underdrive pulley.


----------



## lwr 805 dbr (Mar 24, 2008)

I notice that it is more responsive off the line in first and through second gear. Over all, I honestly havent noticed that much of a difference. Maybe its because I did it the second week I had my car and never got used to the stock power of the 2.5?


----------

